# Boundary waters



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Haven't seen any posts this year, but we're making late plans to finally get up to Minnesota and was hoping for some help. With there being so many entries and routes, any advice there would be appreciated. I looked back and have seen where eye1 has had good results going through Mudro but unfortunately there are few days open for permits through there unless we go late September.

Which leads to the other question, we can make late august or mid/late september. We've canoed/camped the UP of michigan at the beginning of october and while the fishing was mostly good and the bugs were non-existant, the weather was rough. A late August trip sounds more inviting, but am wondering about bugs, fishing and getting a good entry since august is popular I assume. Anyone ever try a mid-september trip? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

I took several trips into the Boundary Waters and Quetico Provincinal Park (Canadian side) when I was in high school and college (quite a few years ago). We would plan our trips for early/mid Sept. when, hopefully, the first freeze had occurred and the bugs were knocked back. Plus, the cooler weather brings the big fish from the deeper summer water. Always did very well.
Have fun. It's a great place.
Todd


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Bill, 

I Have Done Those Trips, We Went In Off Of The Echo Trail, And Usually Put In At The Little Indian Soux(sp), And Down The River, Into Shell Lake. Also Been Up To The Big Waters Of The Lac, And The Moose River, And Agnes Lake.

The Last Few Years The Trip Have Been To Shell Lake, From The Little Indian Soux, I Cant Think Of The Name Of The Other Lake We Went Through. But Shell Has Some Great Campsites, Good Fishing And Not To Far Of A Paddle. We Usually Fish The Motor Lakes For 6 Days And Canoe For 5. Pm Me If You Need More Info.


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

We would go in through Ely, MN.
I think it was Moose Lake through an outfitter named Tom & Woods. Don't know if they're still around or not. Great folks.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have gone in throught Moose lake and also Lake One. Both are popular entry points and a little crowded till you get past the first few portages but there is some great fishing. If you go in through Lake One and pass through the number lakes and Hudson you can get to Insula and it is awsome for walleye and pike. You can get to Insula in about 6 hours. 
If you go through Moose lake you can get to Knife which is a huge lake with great smallie fishing and ok walleye but you also have a chance at some lake trout. Let me know if you go in either of these areas and I can help you out some more.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went there in mid sept. a few years back and it was still hot! I'm sure every year is different. The only downfall is that you need to pack clothes for weather ranging from 20 to 80 degrees.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

We Got Our Permits And Rented Canoe's From Anderson's Between Oar, And Crane Lake. They Are Good People And Will Help You Greatly, Also If You Cant Get A Permit, Think About A Trip Down The Vermillion River, It Is Very Senic With Great Fishing. There Are A Lot Of Put In Points. Between The Vermillion Falls And Crane Lake Has To Be About The Best Smallmouth Fishing In The Country. There Is Another Outfitter In Buyke(sp) Which Is Between Oar And Crane Lake. There Is A Campsite Right At Their Outfitter.


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for giving me some good starting points. I've found some interesting routes on the internet, several with the waters you've mentioned. So much water, so little time.

Yea, the weather is a concern. I've camped in 20 degree weather a few times no problem, but prefer to avoid it if I can. August would erase that chance, but I figure the fishing is not as good nor the mosquito population.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

There are still bugs and crowds in August, though I have done many Auguest trips and had no problem catching loads of fish. September the bugs should be gone, as well as most of the people. I've been going up there yearly since 1991, and have yet to cover the whole park. For all around excellent fishing, I recommend Crooked or Basswood lakes. Both are large lakes, and offer great spots for any kind of fish you want to target.

If you want some really detailed information on the park, check out http://www.quietjourney.com This website covers the BWCA and QUETICO. There are some extremely knowledgeable members on the site that will often share quite specific information. 

Good luck!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there for a week last year in July and the bugs were pretty bad. The black flies hung around the firepits for some reason and tormented us. The deer flies were bad but tolerable on the portages and the mosquitos could get bad on the hot evenings and mornings. It didn't help that we had really hot weather for that part of the country. We got into some pretty good pike fishing with the largest being about 9 lbs but the walleye and smallmouth were kind of slow.

I don't remember the name of the outfitter or route we took but I do know we were overpacked. We had enough crap with us to survive a month in the woods.....


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to live in Duluth and have made dozens of trips into the BWCA (day trips thru 7 day excursions). Bugs are far and few between by then. I've never really worried about the bugs in general. Just take some Deet.

Fishing is always excellent. If you can't catch fish in the BWCA, then just throw your poles in and give up. All you need is a daredevil or a crawdad Shadrap.

I usually went in thru the Echo Trail via Ely. Less hilly than the Gunflint. Hope you know all the rules. The wardens are very strict about what you pack. The outfitters will be able to help you.

FYI, food is getting harder to come by this time of year for bears. Tie EVERYTHING up. Toothpaste, deodorant, etc.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

just returned from 8 days in the boundary waters. Enter 09/01/07 thru Moose Lake and exited on Snowbank Lake 09/08/07. Fire ban was in effect when we entered but was lifted last day of our trip. Planned on several meals of fresh walleye but that didnot materialize, as we caught 0 walleye! Smallmouth were plentiful and my son caught several Wall Hangers that were released to fight another day. We had a couple days with 60+ smallmouths. Several nice pike were caught and returned to the water. Weather was mixed bag as we spent 2 rainy days and 6 days with mixed sunshine and clouds. Rain Monday night was allnight long with wave after wave of thunder showers and lighing displays. Thursday rain started early morning and rained entire day and night until early morning on Friday. Rain during night reminded me of days in Southeast Asia. On our arrival at our pickup site our outfitter informed us that between 6"and 10" of rain fell on the area over night(not to our suprise)! Bears were very active during our trip and our outfitter warned us to avoid Ensign Lake as campsites were being hit nightly! We avoided that lake but so did everyone else and that created a shortage of campsites in neighboring Lakes. We spent one night on Ahsigan Lake in one of the best campsites in The Boundary waters, only to be awakened to our neighboring campsite Shooing a bear away. 
Our first trip was Sept 05 and was A Life Long Dream come true. This subsquent trip was a continuation of That Life Long Dream!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Indeed Brutus it was a fantastic trip. Here are some pictures. The careful observer will notice a large, fresh wound on the shoulder of the buck, likely from a very recent encounter with a wolf.

It is amazing that there are still places like the Boundary Waters on earth.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and youngest son have made the trip numerous times.

the one time I went we went through lake one, two, three, and 4 to get to Insula. We camped on an island in Insula the rest of the week and took day trip from there.

We went in late August and the weather was good and the bugs weren't bad at all. We saw few people once we got back to Insula.

The walleye fishing in Insula was very good, the pike fishing was fair.

You need to know how to pack LIGHT you will learn pretty quickly after the first few portages if you did well or not When we left Insula we decided to go straight out with no stops. I burned every extra item (cooking oil, Pancake syrup, coleman fuel, etc)we didn't need in the fire pit the morning we left to reduce weight.

If you can make the portages in one trip, without needing to make multiple trips, you have it right. Going in with all of the food stuff we took we had to make multiple trips on the portages. Coming out we could make it in one trip. That's canoes, tents, sleeping bags, everything.

Have fun it's a beautiful place and take all of the recommended bear precautions with you food supply


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am still dreaming of making a trip there some time in the next few years. That looks like an awesome trip. Thanks for sharing the pics and stories.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> the one time I went we went through lake one, two, three, and 4 to get to Insula. We camped on an island in Insula the rest of the week and took day trip from there.



awesome. I took two trips in high school to boundary waters and one of the most memorable spots we camped at was an island on Insula. we could canoe a short distance to a spot below a waterfall and just catch one smallmouth or walleye after another for hours, plus a few pike. it was great. 

I really need to get back there!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I've been going to BWCA about every year since 91 - great place - this year house projects, new baby, honey-do-lists, etc kept me from making the trip - uggg I miss that place.


----------

